# Maple Syrup Marinaded Bacon and Backstrap



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Back straps
bacon
maple syrup 
toothpicks

Remove all of the silverskin. Cut thin strps of backstrap WITH the grain approx 1/2 inch thick. Lay the strips out and cover with a strip of bacon, use as many strips of bacon as it takes to cover the backstrap. Roll the backstrap up with the bacon inside and use toothpicks to secure the backstrap/bacon pinwheels. 

Pour the maple syrup into a flat bowl and lay the pinwheels in the syrup. Turn to insure that each side is soaked and let sit at least ten mins. Longer is fine. 

Lay the pinwheels soaked in syrup on the grill over a low heat and cover. They cook quickly even over low heat. Serve with wild rice.


----------

